# Insurance Question



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

When in the life cycle of a car, does it make sense to drop all coverage except libility?

My 1999 Subaru has a Kelly Blue Book value of about $4000. I pay (say) $300 hundred a year for comprehensive coverage. I'm wondering if this makes sense?

Opinions?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

IMO when the car is of a standard where you wouldn't worry to much about getting rid either selling\scrapping it, then should the worst happen you can just scrap it and buy a new one, but there is a point where what you pay for fully comp is not to much more than 3rd party, it's a balancing act each individual has to play with, also as your in the US at a guess you need to worry about idiots suing you because you sneezed or similar claiming it altered their life and stopped them working lol, not sure how you would cover that outside of fully comp, but given the ludicrous amounts awarded in such cases it makes sense to CYA (cover your ***).


----------



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

Comp covers fire, vandalism, theft & glass (depending on the insurance system in Conn.). If you can afford to replace your vehicle from a total loss given one of those perils occur -- yes. If not -- no. Plus the blue book value won't be how the ins. co. values your car. May be more or less. You may want to call them & find out what they would pay before you make a decision.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

What if you wreck your car and get hurt? I say you go for full coverage and let your daughter drive it when she is 16.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I seems it should be a simple balance. Of course you buy it for a $30,000 car and don't for one worth only $300. So somewhere between these two lies my car. I was just looking for a rule of thumb. 

And yes bry, my daughter will drive the Subbie when she turns 16 next year - :4-scared: :scared:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

The best way to make up your mind is browse the car yards and classifieds and see what it would cost to buy something comparable to what you have now.
You need to decide ok I can get something just as good for about 4 grand if I write this one off. I still think 300 is a lot less than 4 grand especially if your daughter is planning on using it in the future.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

no offense to your daughter, but i have noticed that insurance also gives females a break on insurance, which i think is a load of crock, i have been driving since i was 14, and i have yet to get in a car accident, however both my sisters were in accidents before their first year of driving was over... i have seen this trend all over the place.. or am i just blind. but ya, i would go with what feels right on insurance, guestimating on your daughters driving skills would be what i would decide insurance on


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

daamon_vexion said:


> no offense to your daughter, but i have noticed that insurance also gives females a break on insurance, which i think is a load of crock, i have been driving since i was 14, and i have yet to get in a car accident, however both my sisters were in accidents before their first year of driving was over... i have seen this trend all over the place.. or am i just blind. but ya, i would go with what feels right on insurance, guestimating on your daughters driving skills would be what i would decide insurance on


amen. i think its not really the car you should be worried about scrapping but ur daughter if she crashes or someone else crashes into her this would worry me more then the car.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I was the same way until I had kids. Teen age boys tend to do dumb things when they drive. I know I did.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

heck i did too i still do but ive too much driving experience (used to race professional gokarts and started when i was 7). 4 months ago the road was went me in my bmw slammed and negative chamber to the max drifiting around the curve smack into the curb axel borke. i had to fix it did it within 3 days and it was done.

but from my highschool experience girls tend to be less concentrated and react way slower but i guess it also depends on the driver everyones different.


----------

